# On Display??



## usayit (Apr 26, 2008)

Just curious..

What do all of you do with your acquired collections of cameras?  Are they neatly packed into a case and hidden away... or some bank vault.. gun/rifle cabinet?  Are they on display?  If so, what do you use as a display case?  Is it tucked in a corner or one of the highlights of a particular room?  

My cameras were spread throughout the house.. on book shelves here and there...a few on a desk... some on a window sill.  The wife said she would rather have them in one area so I set out to find an inexpensive glass display case.  I found this:







at ikea and it only costs about $60 bucks.  I ended up buying two on two different occasions and the cameras are slowly finding their home in them.  I've got a few clear acrylic stand/risers from ebay on the way to take advantage of the large space between the shelves... and present the stuff a little better.  Keeps the dust off and makes it easy for  me to grab and go...


----------



## usayit (Apr 26, 2008)

A quick snap of the first shelf:


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks nice! I love that Asahiflex!

Mine are in a display case mounted to the wall over my piano.
The lesser-quality cameras are in a tall-floor case, which I will take a pic of later.

Here is the wall-mount.


----------



## usayit (Apr 27, 2008)

Very Nice Collection!!!

I see a few "escaped"...  time for another case to be installed..

oooOOOooo Rolleiflexes (or cords?), I've been saving up for one for a while now.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice displays! I'm still working on mine, if I can find some room!


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha.  I'm working on buying a house--it's an elaborate scheme just to have a darkroom and a place to display the gear.  In my current apartment they're strewn about.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 28, 2008)

usayit said:


> Very Nice Collection!!!
> 
> I see a few "escaped"...  time for another case to be installed..
> 
> oooOOOooo Rolleiflexes (or cords?), I've been saving up for one for a while now.



No rolleis. 

There is a Minolta autocord, yashica-A, and a Kodak Reflex pictured. I have recently acquired a Yashica-MAT and an argoflex(the good one) as well.


----------



## usayit (Apr 28, 2008)

Ah... hehehe...  

Just like there is a Rollei somewhere with my name on it, I'm sure there's one out there just waiting to for you too...


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im not what this is worth but I thought Ive seen them go for more on ebay. 
You both seem to have an interest in them so have a look
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=494970


----------



## usayit (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the temptation!!!  hehehe lol.
I PM'd him/her but someone beat me to it already


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 29, 2008)

since someone got it already, i suppose it was a good deal. What do those normally go for I didnt see any on ebay when i looked today, just a bunch of IV and V's


----------



## usayit (Apr 29, 2008)

I wasn't planning on going much more than he posted... but I was willing to be flexible.  My true aim is for a Rolleiflex but I still wouldn't mind getting my feet wet with a Rolleicord.


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, I really like that stand idea. Mine are displayed on a low table in my studio, open. I'd rather they be kept in a less dusty environment, but haven't really taken time to look for anything. 

I also take them along when I get a booth at arts festivals and set up a display there. People love them, and I've had some wonderful chats surrounding them. It's amazing what a good vibe a few old Brownies put out!


----------

